# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آیا میشه در حالی که دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد هستیم کنکور مجدد بدیم؟

## NiNi

*سلام دوستان عزیز، آیا امکانش هست دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد مجدد کنکور بده و اگر قبول نشد دانشگاه آزاد رو ادامه بده و سال بعدش هم کنکور بده؟یا برای شرکت در کنکور باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدیم؟ اگر میدونین لطفا جواب بدین ممنونم.*

----------


## erfann21

سلام
شما میتونی کنکور بدی و وقتی از قبولیت مطمئن شدی بعد بری دنبال کارای انصراف از آزاد و ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدیدت

----------


## reza333

بله ، شما میتونی دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کنی ، کنکور سراسری هم شرکت کنی ، اگر کنکور نتایج اعلام شد و چیزی که میخای قبول شدی ، میری دانشگاه ازاد انصراف میدی ، دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام میکنی . اگرم چیزی که میخای قبول نشدی ، همون دانشگاه ازاد ادمه میدی.

----------


## meysam98

دانشگاه هایی نظیر پردیس خودگران ، آزاد ، غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور نیازی به انصراف جهت شرکت در کنکور سراسری ندارند.

----------


## NiNi

*ممنونم از راهنماییتون.*

----------


## Destiny hope

> دانشگاه هایی نظیر پردیس خودگران ، آزاد ، غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور نیازی به انصراف جهت شرکت در کنکور سراسری ندارند.


سلام.یعنی فقط برای دانشگاه های روزانه و شبانه (نوبت دوم ) انصراف لازمه؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام.یعنی فقط برای دانشگاه های روزانه و شبانه (نوبت دوم ) انصراف لازمه؟


برای شبانه هم نیاز نیست فقط روزانه

----------


## meysam98

> سلام.یعنی فقط برای دانشگاه های روزانه و شبانه (نوبت دوم ) انصراف لازمه؟


درود
هر جا شهریه پرداخت کُنید و دولتی نباشه مُستلزم انصراف نیست ولی روزانه حتما باید تا پایان بهمن ماه انصراف داده باشید.

----------

